#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [茶繪] 大雜燴(更新:090612

## 小黑貓

01





(左:神武 中:凱恩 右:B.C.)
哈哈~主要是這兩位大大加hide=02]產物喵
然後其他是獸友們的友情客串(?
本來在考慮要不要擦掉~
不過最後是說.這樣才有圖聊的感覺.所以留下來 OWO

然後是這張

02





(左:T.D.  中:凱恩  右:神武)
這個主題是TD想的.
原本的妖怪是喵畫的= ="不過筆電用的是指尖感壓畫.真的不是什麼好作品~"~
所以喵抓了打手= =+++

最後只能說.三位大大都發揮了自己的特色喵=A=!!
值得學習(!!
--------------090612-------------
哈哈更新一張~
其實是之前就好的.只不過一直沒時間PO~"~

02





(左下:B.C.  中:月影之虎   右:神武)
那天是無聊想去茶繪室偷練的說
不過卻意外撞見神武大
然後為了搭配神武大的圖...貓的草稿打了好幾次...
最後才從眼睛畫起.才補成這樣
途中抓了月影近來.他畫了花.想說叫他把陰影加強後就更強大
不過因為時間關係...大家就先散繪了~

----------


## 寸太

好可愛喔！^^
不過總覺得天使畫的有點怪怪的
說不出來是哪裡怪
就跟別張有點不同

----------


## Tardor

哇哇哇～  還是公佈了...
真的是糗大了，被各位高手壓著玩　=A=a
現在想想...
當時沒事幹嘛壓迫自己數分鐘內完成阿...
(老毛病，顏色都取很淡...)

順便附上一張　同一天自HI的... ↓

03

 
我撲~~　 推倒蘿莉 　喔！！不對！！！　 是老鼠   >_>

本來想說畫完快閃的，結果被貓貓撞見了... 囧!!     
    

-------------------------------------------------------------
回*寸太*
因為他禿頭又裸體！尾巴也斷了！？

阿阿  主要是顏色啦...
第一個完成的，而且犯了老毛病...　　
後來兩位的顏色較重~~就淡掉啦　XDDD ((自爆!!

----------


## 培爾

(驚)
果然是各有所長，大家都畫得好有特色！
貓貓給培爾的感覺是，怎麼看都有種Playboy風格的Fu呀XD"(被巴)

神武的風格都滿像是精緻的油畫。
TD則是美式的可愛風w。
凱恩比較像是日本PBBS中的那種風格。
不過，培爾不熟耶？

----------


## 小黑貓

TO:寸太將
喵是覺得很適合天使的主題啦
因為淡淡粉粉的.感覺很有天使的FU XD(上天堂(炸


TO:TD將將將~
當然要公布啊!接受大家的評語.才會更強大(炸
不過說實在的!喵很羨慕TD可以這樣子很快的想主題.還有構圖~
真的很厲害喵~^^

黑嘿!都坐下來喝茶了~怎可以想偷跑呢=W=
那張畫得很好啊!!主要是因為喵也有畫過類似的主題啦
所以特別有那種感覺(何?
不過別偷偷畫阿~這樣子就不歡樂啦 XD

TO:培爾將
哈哈~這麼一說還真的有點像呢OO~
沒辦法阿~兔兔太可愛了 O/////W//////O
不過培爾說的不熟是指什麼呢?

----------


## SkyKain

嗚噢噢終於PO出來了
話說最近才接觸茶繪
真的是超好玩的
一邊畫畫又能一邊閒聊WW
還能目睹別人的作畫過程WWWW
受益匪淺呀XDDDD

TD很有美式風格十足而神武的色彩很精細呢！
恩恩這要多多學習

PS:話說TD的頭像！
不是某著名的XXXX系列FLASH風格嘛？看到頭像總會聯想到一些獵奇的畫面（滅）

----------


## Tardor

阿...  完全被定義在美式風格那邊了
下次來張不一樣的吧?

頭像阿...　令人又驚又喜的溫馨喜劇片？？
就是喜歡在頭像上放怪怪的圖片，可能不會換了吧?　=A=||

*＊註＊*如有獸看到會*反胃想吐*者請通知我換掉　(炸!!

----------


## 小黑貓

TO:凱恩將
是阿~其實還不錯玩~
不過功能喵還是不習慣(死
不過喵最喜歡完成後.在退室從加入看繪圖過程
那真的超級感動的QAQ

TO:TD將
喵!!喵的話也會是定義在美式風格呢~

順便更新一張~然後在推一下文 XD(炸

----------


## 神武

其實我那天晚上發瘋了才打算用圖聊試試看畫一隻寫實龍
那隻龍跟蘿莉貓妖畫到最後都不太滿意....
筆觸太碎了=A= 其實也是被說很像油畫的原因之一吧(思
妖怪的背景顏色很詭異 整個很花...(嘆
第一次畫的鳥就是因為繪版適應不良只敢畫純獸XD"""
其實對某武來說畫純獸比較容易阿(汗

以上抱怨一大堆(被打
其實跟大家一起玩圖聊很開心ww

----------


## 藍颯斯

02的那隻龍
應該畫很久吧XD"

畫的超好的說

我喜歡他的眼睛!(姆爪

左下的毛球(?)

也很有毛毛的觸感XD

----------

